# Senior golden on craiglist



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Free Goldie

Who the heck lets their 15 year old go like that!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

That really sucks. There aren't too many people who will take a 15 yo. I would take him if he was closer.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That's terrible!!!! I would take him if I was closer even though I said I'd never have 3 dogs :doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's so mean... that poor old soul has probably had the same family his whole life... 

I was unemployed for 6 months last year... what little money I had was spent on dog food instead of people LOL.

I don't get why people think pets are so disposable.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Sad situation. I emailed the poster the link to the rescue in their area. Hopefully they'll contact them.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Things like this make my blood boil!!!!!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

My rescue Boots is too pushy with other males and I mean pushy, else I would try and talk hubby into it even though our small house is very full right now with two teenagers and three GR


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I so wish this was closer to me...I know I could help him.  Poor baby--I hope someone close will please give this boy a chance. 

I won't talk about his people.........


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I hope someone saves him from his owners stupidity.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I would go get him in a heartbeat.. So sad! There is no reason, besides a crazy aggressive dog, that will ever make me find a new home for one of my dogs.. I know some people will say..you just never know..but my dogs are my family. 15 years old..like really, the dogs time is obviously not that far off, and to put him through adjusting to a new home is just not fair!

Ok.. Now that's off my chest.. I hope he gets a great home! I hope someone sees this on here that is able to get him! If not anyone contact a golden rescue?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

PLEASE, whoever knows what State Oak Harbor is in, please email GOLDEN RET. RESCUE for him!
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

This is very sad indeed! I feel bad for what the owner is going through, but nonetheless, I would do whatever I had to do to keep my dog. I would pray, beg, ask, until I found a place that would accept my dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> PLEASE, whoever knows what State Oak Harbor is in, please email GOLDEN RET. RESCUE for him!
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


*Monarchs Joy* posted earlier in this thread, that she contacted the person who has the ad and gave them the info for the GR Rescue(s) in their area. 

I hope this sweet boy gets the help he needs, very very sad situation, not right at all, but none of us know what this family is going through right now.


*ETA: I emailed the ad to both of the Washington GR Rescues*


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

This is so sad I hope she will contact a rescue!I will not judge because things could be really bad as they are for many.As I've said before I'd move into a tent before I'd give up my Jack.But that's a crazy Golden lover speaking


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Oak Harbor is in WA, I sent an email to the local rescue but it went thru the website so I can't tell if it went thru?


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Found Evergreens facebook page for rescues so posted him there


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I so wish that I was still in WA. I'd go get him. It's so sad that at 15, he is loosing his home!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

WHO DOES THAT!!!! Poor old sweetie. This just breaks my heart.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

The add is gone, odd!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I clicked on the link to see where she was and it says the link was removed by poster.


----------

